# auto insurance and English language books in Monterrey?



## sbockrath (Dec 1, 2009)

We are preparing to cross at Laredo en route to Monterrey. Staying 6 months. Any insurance companies to recommend? Also hoping to find out if there is a library or informal exchange of English language books among English speakers in Monterrey. Am bringing a pre-teen bookworm and we will never be able to bring enough for her to read. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We have all of that in Chapala, but you'll have to wait for an expat from Monterrey to respond. Meanwhile, welcome to the forum.


----------

